# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting > آموزش: نحوه قرار دادن وب سرویس بر روی هاست

## amin_yaraghi

چگونه باید یک سرویس را بر روی وب قرار داد؟
اطلاعاتی که باید در web.config تغییر کند و هر اطلاعی که مورد نیاز است را لطفا در ایت تاپیک قرار دهید..

----------


## Navid Asadi

سلام این سوال من هم هست!!

----------


## Navid Asadi

مشکلم رفع شد ;-)
پابلیش کردم و در پوشه اصلی گذاشتم
وقتی تو پوشه فرعی میذاشتم جواب نمیداد

----------

